# any good legal anabolics to take



## jjpeters4 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm just getting back into lifting, I'm 30 years old so I been thinking about a good anabolic stack thats legal, such as animal m-stack, but its so damn cheap it makes me wonder, can anyone help me out with a stack, and what mass increase to expect?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Jan 16, 2010)

There aren't any.

A good diet plan supplemented with protein, creatine, and BCAA's are all you need.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2010)

jjpeters4 said:


> I'm just getting back into lifting, I'm 30 years old so I been thinking about a good anabolic stack thats legal, such as animal m-stack, but its so damn cheap it makes me wonder, can anyone help me out with a stack, and what mass increase to expect?



if you're looking for a legal anabolic that works check out 1-Andro Rx??? Pro-Hormone


----------



## Reginald (Jan 19, 2010)

*Robert*

Quick question for you Robert. I'm 45, been lifting for years. I'm curious if this 1 Andro Rx would help an old guy like me. I've never tried a prohormone before, but researched them a bit. If you think it would help, would I need to take anything else during, or a pct after? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Perdido (Jan 19, 2010)

Food is the best legal anabolic.
1 Andro Rx is good too but it won't do much without food and doing the work.


----------



## littleguy82 (Jan 19, 2010)

How does this product stack up to the old test/deca stack of the 80s and 90s? Is it designed to promote strength and size increases?


----------



## aja44 (Jan 19, 2010)

*1-Andro RX*

Reginald - 39 and was out of the gym for over 12 years due to injury.  Been back for about 8 months now.  A good friend of mine bought 1-Andro, and was unable to use it and passed 3 bottles to me to try.  I honestly did not have my diet right, and was not keeping track of my workouts.  It was recommended to me to buy Anabolic Matrix and I used Novedex XT for my PCT.  

Week 1 - 6 - 1-Andro pills, 6 Anabolic Matrix pills
Week 2 - 6 - 1 Andro pills, 6 Anabolic Matrix pills
Week 3 - 7 - 1-Andro pills, 7 Anabolic Matrix pills, 6 Novedex pills
Week 4 - 6 - 1-Andro pills, 6 Anabolic Matrix pills, 6 Novedex pills
Weeks 5 - 8 - 6 Anabolic Matrix and 6 Novedex pills

Strenth gains were incredible on all lifts.  Off cycle since before Christmas and kept good gains.  Wish I had my diet and workout schedule setup before I did it the first time, would have like to see what it can really do.  I bought another cycle myself that I plan on doing in March.


----------



## Reginald (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Aja

I think I'll try your exact stack. I'm more interested in the strength gains than anything.


----------



## jjpeters4 (Jan 19, 2010)

first off I'm 30 years old, 6', and 230lbs and just got back into lifting nov. 18 2009, (i lifted in high school for 3 years) I'm making good progrees in the gym losing fat and gaining muscle, I want to be a good solid 240 by summer, does trifecta stack work? can I take it with 1 andro, what kind of gains to expect from  them single or stacked together?


----------



## littleguy82 (Feb 6, 2010)

How are these stacks working for you folks? I just started MEthly 1-d myself over a week ago. So far I've taken a creatine with it, and upped my protein intake, but lost 2 pounds. Perhaps I'm shedding fat.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 6, 2010)

i just finished an h-drol cycle and lost 4 lbs. i wasn't really eating to gain and i did alot of cardio though.  i got out of it what i wanted, i guess.  i got stronger on all my lifts.  my arms, chest & shoulders are bigger and my stomach is flatter.


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 6, 2010)

Epistane and hCG.  You will get a lot of hardening and a few lbs of muscle development.  The hCG will keep your endogenous test high so you will get benefits of good normal test levels in addition to the added anabolic effect of Epistane.  Do like 6-8 weeks of both and follow with 4 weeks of nolvadex at 20 mg/d.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2010)

aja44 said:


> Reginald - 39 and was out of the gym for over 12 years due to injury.  Been back for about 8 months now.  A good friend of mine bought 1-Andro, and was unable to use it and passed 3 bottles to me to try.  I honestly did not have my diet right, and was not keeping track of my workouts.  It was recommended to me to buy Anabolic Matrix and I used Novedex XT for my PCT.
> 
> Week 1 - 6 - 1-Andro pills, 6 Anabolic Matrix pills
> Week 2 - 6 - 1 Andro pills, 6 Anabolic Matrix pills
> ...



try increasing the 1-Andro Rx to 6 caps per day, your strength increases will be incredible, guaranteed.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2010)

Reginald said:


> Quick question for you Robert. I'm 45, been lifting for years. I'm curious if this 1 Andro Rx would help an old guy like me. I've never tried a prohormone before, but researched them a bit. If you think it would help, would I need to take anything else during, or a pct after?
> 
> Thanks in advance



absolutely, I would recommend using 1-Andro Rx along with Anabolic-Matrix Rx.


----------



## Christopher J (Feb 6, 2010)

Just getting back into workingout again?
Best thing is to start out slow.
Begin with no supps. Then when you have plateaued grab some creatine and go from there.


----------



## Christopher J (Feb 6, 2010)

aja44 said:


> Reginald - 39 and was out of the gym for over 12 years due to injury.  Been back for about 8 months now.  A good friend of mine bought 1-Andro, and was unable to use it and passed 3 bottles to me to try.  I honestly did not have my diet right, and was not keeping track of my workouts.  It was recommended to me to buy Anabolic Matrix and I used Novedex XT for my PCT.
> 
> Week 1 - 6 - 1-Andro pills, 6 Anabolic Matrix pills
> Week 2 - 6 - 1 Andro pills, 6 Anabolic Matrix pills
> ...



You only took 1 pill of 1-andro a day? That wouldnt do much at all.


----------



## Malibu King (Feb 7, 2010)

Christopher J said:


> You only took 1 pill of 1-andro a day? That wouldnt do much at all.


 
To me it looks like he did 6 pills of 1-andro
(Week 1 - *6* - 1-Andro pills, 6 Anabolic Matrix pills)
(Week 2 - *6* - 1 Andro pills, 6 Anabolic Matrix pills)


----------



## OrchardSpec (Feb 15, 2010)

Curious as to why your taking the Anabolic Matrix while on? I thought that was more for PCT and wouldn't really help out while on 1-Andro.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2010)

OrchardSpec said:


> Curious as to why your taking the Anabolic Matrix while on? I thought that was more for PCT and wouldn't really help out while on 1-Andro.



Anabolic-Matrix Rx will help with energy and libido while on 1-Andro Rx.


----------



## toothache (Feb 15, 2010)

Igf -1 lr3 and sarms work well


----------

